# What's there to do in Winnipeg?



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

A friend of mine is going there this weekend and wants to know what to see, where to go, any great little restaurants, etc.

Anyone have suggestions for her?


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, it's not a very fun city, but there are a few places to go...

For food, I would suggest the following (these are some of the best)

-Niko's on Corydon Ave. Greek food, the best gyro's in town bar none. It's a cafe style place.
- Nucci's on Corydon. Really good gelato there, it's always packed when it's hot out.
*basically Corydon is a street you can just walk down in the evening, nice place to hang out, and alot of other great places to eat.
-Ivory on Main Street. Indian food - amazing lunch buffet. Really neat bar area, and a great place to have few drinks.
-Bombolini on Broadway. Italian food - very nice atmosphere, and the food is well priced
- Clay Oven on Inkster. Indian food again, but more fast food style. 

Stuff to do:

The forks - sort of boring, but I guess you should give it a try if you've never been - just a bunch of shops etc. Downtown Winnipeg.

There are a few malls in the city, nothing spectacular - Polo Park on Portage Ave. and St. Vital Mall on Bishop Grandin.

Right now, they have huge plaster polar bears on Broadway - they're all painted up and such, very neat. Something she should check out for sure - just ask around, everyone knows about it here.

Definately check out Corydon, see above points.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Western out of towners are generally amused and fascinated going thru St. Boniface. The old Cathedral by St. Boniface Hospital is kind of a sad, yet interesting area.

I think Corydon has become a bit slummy over the past five years... a bit sad really... and almost worth skipping if not for the food. I think its lost its little Italy charm.

Assinaboine Park was always a nice walk during this time of year, then head across Portage for some ice cream.

There are lots of neat ethnic restaurants in the North End, but you might want to watch the neighborhood. There is a greasy spoon I think, just before the Ukrainian Church on your left hand side heading up north on Main... I can't remember the name of the place, but its a fairly old restaurant, and looks fairly old inside. I think its one of Canada's first take-out restaurants. Go in there, you get a menu, a blank bill, and a piece of paper. You write down your order, and it'll get served fairly quickly.

If you've ever wanted to know how, check out the Canadian Mint.

The main CN rail station at the Forks is a bit fascinating, as well as the old Fort Garry. A walk thru the Exchange district is always interesting.

I make a point of going to the confusion corner road sign as well... great bit of City planning.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Bridge Drive-In (BDI) for ice cream. Ask any local, they'll give you directions but be warned; if the weather's halfway decent it'll be packed. Stroll across the footbridge nearby for a nice walk through the Kingston Row neighbourhood.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

- The Forks is a good place to visit - nice little market area inside the buildings there.
- I always thought the walkway under Portage and Main was cool. But I always found tunnels cool. Basically you can't walk across the street at Portage and Main since it's such a big interesection, and they have a big underground walkway with shops, etc. which connects all the major high rises at the various corners of the intersection. Sorta like downtown Toronto, but much smaller - Toronto's underground is cooler and alot bigger. The Richardson building is on one of the corners. Do they let tourists up to the observation deck anymore? As a security guard there I got to go up there alot and it's a great view. 
- St. Boniface, just on the other side of the river is nice, you can see the old burnt out Cathedral.
- I guess Polo Park and Portage Place are now the main shopping centers - Garden City doesn't seem to be much anymore and Eaton's is gone.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Sonal:

The fringe festival is on right now in winnipeg. It is the largest theatre event in Canada. 21 Venues of live theatre spread out across the downtown area. Your Friend should head to 'the exchange district' to check it out. 

My vote: stay away from Corydon ave. It's like a meathead convention that runs from May-September every Thursday-Sunday (I live and work in this area)

Just my 2 cents...
James


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

restaurants to try:

Inferno's bistro in St Boniface.
Cafe Carlo on lilac st.
Niko's is good (on corydon)
Nico-Lino's Orbit Room for drinks and some live music (on Pembina Highway)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

thejst said:


> My vote: stay away from Corydon ave. It's like a meathead convention that runs from May-September every Thursday-Sunday (I live and work in this area)
> 
> Just my 2 cents...
> James


I used to live in that area too, when I went to the U of M. It was a great location - great bus service to the U of M. I think I use to live one street north of Corydon off of Lilac. Of course that's over 15 years ago now and it sounds like it's changed alot.


----------



## planethoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Gotta stop at the greasy but clean little takeout joint VJ's on Main Street near Broadway... best burger in the world, VJ's Special.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

planethoth said:


> Gotta stop at the greasy but clean little takeout joint VJ's on Main Street near Broadway... best burger in the world, VJ's Special.


I can second planethoth's recommendation, my dad swears by them - make sure your friend doesn't have a delicate stomach though!

Another good place for food is the Pancake House - there's a couple locations around, one at the Forks, one near Polo Park (in the Clarion hotel) and one on Pembina between Taylor and McGillivrey. The German pancake is great, as are the 49er flapjacks.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Assinaboine Park is nice in the summer, tons of people, lots of trails to ride bikes on, the flower gardens, and of course the zoo is only $2. (Unlike the toronto zoo which is 34 and parking is not free)

THe bridge ice cream is fun, the forks is a giant outdoor/indoor market area with all sorts of food and gifts. A bit of a tourist trap but worth going for an hour. The fringe festival is fun, but is one of the only reasons to go down town. Corydon is ok, little italy, and there is a giant Coffee house there, but i can't remember the name. THe malls are all boring and have last years styles and clothes. (what ever didn't sell in Toronto) 

And there are crazy mosquitos right now. Insane. Tell you friend to meet some locals and go to a cottage.

I go to Winnipeg occasionally for work and spent some time in highschool there. IT was fun but not a great place. Kind of like a void where people live and die. IF you don't get out by 20 you are trapped, like in the twilight zone!! 

Oh yeah go down to Portage street on Sunday nights (right by rock burger) and the entire street is a car show from 8:30 - 11. WIth tons of old muscle cars. That is kindof cool.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey thanks folks. I've passed this thread along to my friend.


----------



## madtoban (May 31, 2006)

*Winnipeg to do's*

Check out King's Head pub for some great local beers, Half Pints, and wander around the Exchange district. Lots to see and do. Also, folklorama starts up this weekend: pick a culture and go celebrate.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

madtoban said:


> Check out King's Head pub for some great local beers, Half Pints, and wander around the Exchange district. Lots to see and do. Also, folklorama starts up this weekend: pick a culture and go celebrate.


Had me some beers at King's Head one summer night a few years back, with an old art school friend who moved to Winnipeg shortly after getting hitched. The Exchange District would definitely be number one on my list, but then again I'm a sucker for grand old edifices and fantastic shooting opportunities.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice to see a fellow 'pegger posting...but this thread is from 2005!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Nice to see a fellow 'pegger posting...but this thread is from 2005!


:lmao: Seems NNs are often the ones to resuscitate these old threads without noticing the date of the the OP... oh well no harm no foul. Although madtoban really isn't that new... 2006... just must not come around much and is catching up.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Hey thanks folks. I've passed this thread along to my friend.


Sonal: How did your friend enjoy Winnipeg 5 years ago?


----------

